# Which Bulb?!?!?!



## jmiles50 (Apr 27, 2009)

Getting a mega ray, but there on back order for a bit  Which 1 of these would y'all recommend :?:


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 27, 2009)

I heard Solar Glo is real bad, but I've heard some positive reviews on the Powersun.


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 27, 2009)

Dang, I heard the exact opposite:/


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 27, 2009)

ZooMed.


----------



## Beasty (Apr 27, 2009)

If you can't have MegaRay, Powersun is the ONLY other choice in my book.
My 2 cents.


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 27, 2009)

I didn't think I'd get such a varied responce! Seems like the opinions are about 50/50! I dont know what to do!!!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 27, 2009)

Powersun by ZooMed, 100% no questions asked, hands down. IMO it is by FAR the best bulb on the market and i would never swing any other way for a UVA UVB bulb ever...i just cant say enough about how much I love the powersuns.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 27, 2009)

jmiles50 said:


> I didn't think I'd get such a varied responce! Seems like the opinions are about 50/50! I dont know what to do!!!




i think everyone on here suggested the zoomed powersun. if i can't get a hold of a megaray, this is what i'm going with also.


----------



## Tux (Apr 27, 2009)

Agreed if you can't get a megaray the powersun will do.


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 27, 2009)

I say varied response because I put this on here and the other site. Seems pretty even, but I'm gonna go with the powersun until I can get those mega rays Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 27, 2009)

PowerSun!


----------

